# New RX200 colour options



## VapingSquid (4/3/16)

Think they could have released panels rather - but I guess its not ideal to have just anyone opening these up. Just an FYI post...




http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phanatik (4/3/16)

jl10101 said:


> Think they could have released panels rather - but I guess its not ideal to have just anyone opening these up. Just an FYI post...
> 
> View attachment 47321
> 
> ...



That Black and Red looks SICK!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stevape;) (4/3/16)

The Red one please


----------



## Kamiel (4/3/16)

jl10101 said:


> Think they could have released panels rather - but I guess its not ideal to have just anyone opening these up. Just an FYI post...
> 
> View attachment 47321
> 
> ...


Agree 100% on the panels. I'd trade any number of ridiculous things for some white panels to go on mine.


----------



## christovape (6/3/16)

I reckon one day there will be just panels.... well I hope so anyway...? Would really like some red ones on my black rx

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

I want camo. But my cover is camo so I'm good


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

What I want is a puff counter. Doesn't Rx use same chip as DNA?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/3/16)

Red & black FTW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Red & black FTW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That seems to be the popular one. 
It does look sweet hey


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

A vendor was mixing covers around. I wonder with theese coming in if that will happen again


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/3/16)

Indeed and yeah know exactly who you are talking about , I suspect they will 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mildly.inked (6/3/16)

Ooooh, planning on buying myself a Rolo but really digging the red/maroon & black, do I wait or go for an existing colour? Wonder how long till we get these new colour options...


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Ooooh, planning on buying myself a Rolo but really digging the red/maroon & black, do I wait or go for an existing colour? Wonder how long till we get these new colour options...


@BigGuy I'm TAGGING u as a Vaper not a vendor. What do you think will happen?
Will the people who mixed the colors on the Rx200 be doing it again? If you had to guess, as a Vaper..


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> Ooooh, planning on buying myself a Rolo but really digging the red/maroon & black, do I wait or go for an existing colour? Wonder how long till we get these new colour options...


I tried something, I might be in trouble with the mods or maybe they will let it slide as I did it through a loop hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (6/3/16)

Lol you've waited this long I say let's see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Lol you've waited this long I say let's see what happens
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think the mods will catch what I did? I blame the old government. Its their fault.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## christovape (6/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> That seems to be the popular one.
> It does look sweet hey


Indeed it does

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## christovape (6/3/16)

I hope it all happens.... and hopefully one day with a firmware upgrade we get a puff counter just for interest sake

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (6/3/16)

christovape said:


> I hope it all happens.... and hopefully one day with a firmware upgrade we get a puff counter just for interest sake
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


I so want a puff counter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

